# Ipad integration with DAW workflow



## sleepfacingwest (Sep 30, 2017)

I've seen pictures of studio setups that have a place for an ipad. I'm working on retooling my studio setup, and am curious if this can be useful. I've on occasion created custom faders and buttons in touchOSC to make recording certain gestures/maneuvers easier in Logic, and have been thinking of making custom templates for each of my instruments (or at least the most commonly used ones), but I'm wondering how other people out there integrate the ipad into their workflow. Are there specific apps/uses you find indispensable?


----------



## mac (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m a big fan of logic remote.


----------



## gregh (Oct 1, 2017)

Reaper has a web interface as well as osc - I dont use them, but the community seems to share stuff in that space that looks useful


----------



## mikeh-375 (Oct 1, 2017)

I use TouchOSC to control all cc's and other parameters for Spitfire, Orchestral Tools, Hein and pretty much everything else. I have customised or made my own templates and find the set up over Bluetooth with LogicProX on a Mac trash can fine. I often keep parameter control on a separate track from the notes themselves and so have 2 tracks in the arrange window for each instrument.
I do wish that touch osc would have another layer of complexity that would allow me to have all the different configurations open at the same time, or at least available, rather than having to open them individually. Still as a workflow, I'm used to it and it feels more musical somehow to input parameters with touch rather than mouse.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm working with metagrid & cubase9 Pro, it is awesome for all types of shortcuts. Maneuver through a huge template is a feature I don't want to miss. Complex marcos for midi humanization take long to develop, but can save so much time. I also developed a keyswitch system which compensates for the different delay times of my main libraries. But the main "brain" of this system is steinbergs logical editor & project logical editor. Metagrid is just using key commands, without Metagrid there would be to many key commands to remember... so it be became an indispensable part of my workflow


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 1, 2017)

I use the free Logic Remote ipad app for key commands and have physical hardware midi faders and knobs for CC's.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 1, 2017)

My setup relies heavily on a iPad with Lemur. TouchOSC is also fantastic, but a bit more limited. 

You can get an overview of my approach in this video I made a while back (also includes Cubase and VEPro), and check video #8 (and upcoming #9) for a closer look:


----------



## sleepfacingwest (Oct 3, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> My setup relies heavily on a iPad with Lemur.


Awesome! I remember salivating over the Lemur when I was super into max/msp in the pre-iPad days. I'd heard the hardware was discontinued, but it didn't even cross my mind that it would now be available for iOS. I'm definitely going to have to check that out. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Ruchir (Oct 4, 2017)

Also check out tc-data


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm using Metagrid at the minute (although I have OSC and Lemur as well) but I do use Cubase as my main DAW so perhaps this video won't be as useful as it was intended for. Still, it may give some template ideas...


----------



## jmauz (Oct 4, 2017)

Touch OSC with Cubase here. Love it. I have a bunch of buttons I've programmed that give me quick control over views, MIDI, even control room monitoring.


----------



## ptram (Oct 4, 2017)

I've been using Logic Remote since it first appeared, having dreamt of it for years to control the recorder while playing an acoustic instrument. And I've just started using TouchOSC to remotely select articulations. I find it a jump in ease of use and productivity.

Paolo


----------

